# Does Oberon Cover fold back as nice as Original Kindle Cover?



## beanie22 (Oct 30, 2008)

For those of you who already have the Oberon Cover, is it comfortable holding the Kindle in the case?  The cover that comes with the Kindle is pretty easy to hold in one hand while reading, but to me the Oberon cover looks like it might be a little stiff.  Any comments out there?

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have no problem with mine, I read it folded all the time.  There are pics in one of the Oberon threads.  I'll look for them and post them here too.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I, too, always read with it folded back.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*As thick as the leather is, it's rather soft and supple. I find it very comfortable to fold it back and hold the folded side. I actually find it more comfortable than the original cover which is extremely rigid.*


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Same here.. very easy to fold back


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It is easy to fold back but I find I am reading it more with the cover open, like a book. I sometimes have it propped up on a table, or propped up on my knees but I sort of like it open.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are pictures showing it open folded:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,115.msg14649.html#msg14649

Betsy


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, like everyone said, it is easy to fold back and read. I love it.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Ditto to what everyone has already said here.  I always fold it back.  It's very easy and comfortable to hold.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It does fold back and is comfortable to hold  I like putting my fingers in the pockets it so comfortable to hold that way.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here are pictures showing it open folded:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,115.msg14649.html#msg14649
> 
> Betsy


Betsy,

Great photos! I noticed that you only have 2 pieces of velcro on the back-did you add a 3rd, or is 2 enough? I am so torn about the design and the velcro vs. corner issue that I haven't placed my order yet!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ruby said:


> Betsy,
> 
> Great photos! I noticed that you only have 2 pieces of velcro on the back-did you add a 3rd, or is 2 enough? I am so torn about the design and the velcro vs. corner issue that I haven't placed my order yet!!!


Not photos of my Kindle, but I do only have 2 pieces and feel they're enough after I put an extra piece of plastic in the back cover (I removed the one from the front cover which I felt offered enough protection). The new Oberon covers come with three pieces of velcro.

Betsy


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not photos of my Kindle, but I do only have 2 pieces and feel they're enough after I put an extra piece of plastic in the back cover (I removed the one from the front cover which I felt offered enough protection). The new Oberon covers come with three pieces of velcro.
> 
> Betsy


Whoops, I thought that was your Kindle! Thanks for the info, and does the cover come w/the 2 pieces of plastic as well?


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Ruby said:


> Whoops, I thought that was your Kindle! Thanks for the info, and does the cover come w/the 2 pieces of plastic as well?


Ruby, yes it does.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Eclectic Reader said:


> Ruby, yes it does.


Thanks, Eclectic Reader!


----------

